# 2 stroke question



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an old string trimmer that sat for 5 or so years. I just pulled it out of storage to use. Replaced the fuel lines, fuel filter, took the carb apart and cleaned. It fired up and was running pretty good, it wouldn't idle but I was fine with that. Anyways I hadn't used it for a couple weeks and I went to get it out this morning and my spark plug was broken. No big deal I thought I will go buy a new one. I went to lowes and got one, I couldn't find any champion plugs so I bought the equivalent they had there. 

Anyways I got the plug replaced and the trimmer is struggling. It would only spin half the time then stop. It still won't idle but if I give it too much throttle it struggles for a couple seconds and dies.

So I started to break it down and as I have broken it down, I found oil down by the cam. Any ideas as to what is wrong and how I could fix it?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Save your money and buy a new one next spring. Heck its almost winter don't even need it anymore


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Your symptoms sound like you're still having carb issues, especially the fact that it only runs on the high speed circuit. If you have a partial carburetor clog the engine not only starves for fuel but also for oil. No oil means no lubrication and that means scarring on the piston/cylinder.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I concur with the carb idea, seafoam may be worth a try??


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> So I started to break it down and as I have broken it down, I found oil down by the cam. Any ideas as to what is wrong and how I could fix it?


A 2-stroke motor with a cam shaft?? Now I'm really confused.......

While your re-cleaning your carb, make sure you check your air filter too.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I will clean up the carb and see what that does.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Better buy a carb kit, sounds like the diaphragm has a pin hole.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

...or a jet is plugged.


----------

